# Win7: Monitor Profile switched off



## b_gossweiler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi

I just got myself a new notebook lately (Lenovo ThinkPad T420) and I'm running Win7 Ultimate 64-Bit on it.

I have a problem with the monitor profile I created using Eye-One Display 2 and Eye-One Match 3 (ICC V2.4 profile). This is how I have my color management configured ("TP T420 90cd 6500K 2.20" is the profile I have created using Eye-One):



The problem(s) I have:


Whenever I log on to Win7, I can see the profile being applied on the welcome screen, but then when the desktop loads, it changes back to some factory (or no?) profile (which is a few thousend K cooler than what I calibrated/profiled).
I can then double click Logo Calibration Loader, and the profile I have set as default loads
Whenever I launch an application in elevated mode, the display immediately switches back to the "bad" profile
Running Logo Calibration Loader again does not help anymore, my profile does not get loaded, but using "Reload current Calibrations" in color management will do the trick
I have Logo Calibration Loader loaded via my Startup folder, and I've also tried running it as Admin, to no avail.

It might be worth mentioning that this ThinkPad has 2 video cards, of which I don't really understand which one is used when and influenced by what:


I've tried capturing what's happening on a screen capture, but the effects are not visible there, as it only affects my own display.

Does anybody (maybe using a ThinkPad with dual video controllers) have a clue as to what might be happening?

Thanks, Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 5, 2011)

OK, after searching the internet for days, I just found the solution to my problem now:

There is a software called "Intel(R) Common User Interface" which is loaded thru the HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run registry key on the T420. This software uses its own display calibration and gets control after certain events (like coming back from hybernation) and obviously also when an application is run in elevated mode.

Disabling this software in the registry did the trick, now my profile loads as I would expect it to, and my eyes don't hurt anymore 

 Sorry to have bothered (and even with a wrong subject ).

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 5, 2011)

But interesting none the less. One more gotcha, to sort of remember, and forget where I saw it.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 5, 2011)

Brad,
Could you possibly change the subject to "Monitor Profile switched off" (remove the "not")?

Thanks, Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 5, 2011)

done....


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 5, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> OK, after searching the internet for days, I just found the solution to my problem now:
> 
> There is a software called "Intel(R) Common User Interface" which is loaded thru the HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run registry key on the T420. This software uses its own display calibration and gets control after certain events (like coming back from hybernation) and obviously also when an application is run in elevated mode.
> 
> ...



Beat,

No bother at all.  I just picked up a new Lenovo T420 two weeks ago, and am still trying to configure it, so your post should be useful.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 5, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Brad,
> Could you possibly change the subject to "Monitor Profile switched off" (remove the "not")?
> 
> Thanks, Beat



Beat, you should have been able to do that yourself with Edit Post>Go advanced which allows editing of Titles.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 5, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Beat, you should have been able to do that yourself with Edit Post>Go advanced which allows editing of Titles.


I didn't know that, thanks Geoff 

Beat


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 5, 2011)

Replytoken said:


> Beat,
> 
> No bother at all.  I just picked up a new Lenovo T420 two weeks ago, and am still trying to configure it, so your post should be useful.
> 
> ...



Do you also see a very cool color temp in your factory shipped profile? I'm now done installing and cofiguring, this was my last open item :hail:

Beat


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 6, 2011)

b_gossweiler said:


> Do you also see a very cool color temp in your factory shipped profile? I'm now done installing and cofiguring, this was my last open item :hail:
> 
> Beat



Hi Beat,

My life has been a bit chaotic this past two weeks, and despite the fact that there is a brand new laptop sitting right next to me, I have not even had the time to begin configuring it.  But, the screen on my two-year old T400 was extremely cool.  It was a bit startling, especially when you see the Spyder profile load up and correct it.  So, it would not surprise me that T420's exhibit this same behavior.  On a side note, I was very excited when Lenovo announced that the X220 series would have IPS panels.  However, there have been a few detailed reports that have been very critical of the screens.  IIRC, the color gamut was especially small compared to sRGB and many other laptops.  Few manufacturers spend money on their laptop panels because the vast majority of people do not care.  We are in the minority.  I will let you know more about my experiences with my new T420 when I get it up and running.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

